# Need to confirm something about SPD-SL



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

2013 Shimano Dura-Ace Unveiled – Exclusive Interviews & Tech! - Bike Rumor


> There are also two new cleats, both designed to eliminate lateral movement.*The original cleats’ toe section is slightly narrower than the front of the pedal cage, allowing them 1.5mm of float side to side.* Combine that with the 3º of rotational play allowed by the rear of the cleat, and you have a bit of movement.
> 
> *The new cleats are wider at the front to fit snugly and keep the toe stationary…meaning there’s no side-to-side lateral movement.* Two options will be available: A blue cleat that’ll have 2º of rotational movement and a *red one* with zero rotation.


If I read that right, there are going to be new, _different_ red cleats? This whole time the current red cleat wasn't completely "fixed"?

If so, kinda changes perspective. This whole time I thought the only factor in SPD-SL cleat movement was just the rears. Yet quite frankly, I'm very able to do with either the current red or yellow cleats. Curious if "locking" the front with the new cleats will affect ease of clip entry.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The red cleats have never been 100% fixed. They have a slight bit of movement. It was for that reason that Shimano made custom, 100%, absolutely fixed cleats for Lance Armstrong prior to 2005, before he started using Look Keos during his Radioshack comeback years.

The yellow cleats offer 6 deg of total rotational float and some noticeable lateral movement, leading to changes in the Q factor. I always hated that and asked Shimano why it was there but not advertised.. They denied that there was any lateral movement, which was especially galling since there's a lot more than 1.5mm!! You can see in this clip exactly what I am talking about - Keywin: Tunable Float - the cleat moves laterally without any rotational movement.

The release of the new blue cleats and the description of how they work gives me a feeling of vindication! Not that anyone cares of course!!

The new blue cleats, the SM-SH12 cleats, will be the ones delivered with the new PD-9000 DAce pedals. I hadn't heard that they were doing away with the yellow cleats, but perhaps they are. Whatever happens, they have been around for ten years so I am sure one will be able to source the yellow cleats for a long time to come.


----------

